# Help! Trouble Starting (and do i have a 1.6 or a 2.0?)



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi. Some one just gave me there Nissan Stanza GXE (1991) and I am very unfamilar with them. I am having problems with it once a day, or once every other day when I try to start it. It acts like it starts up, and then a second or so later dies, and then is very hard to start. It turns over, and its like its not getting gas. it will crank and crank and crank and crank and finally get some gas slowly but surley and then go. 

This all started after I cleaned out my fuel injection with some cleaner. I figured it was time to change the fuel filter. So I went to buy one and they asked me "is it a 1.6 or a 2.0?" uh... I guess they are refering to liter and I thought it was a 2.4 (thast what it says under the hood). 

any way my question is: i have a 4 door 1991 GXE, are all 4 doors 1.6's, and where / how do i tell if its a 1.6 or a 2.0 ? 

also, does my problem sound fuel filter related, or am i wasting my time and money. I took it to a shop and they drove it around all day with no problems. 

if any one has any advice or help, i would GREATLY appricate it as im not to bright with cars (altho im trying to learn). 

Thanks!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Check your car manual or your vehicle registration for the engine displacement size.


----------



## deception se-r (Jul 24, 2002)

i think their trying to give you a sentra filter. you have a 2.4 all stanzas are 2.4s.


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

that would make sense.. thanks for the help. 

deception se-r does this sound like it could be a fuel filter related issue?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

it definitely is... your cleaner clogs up the fuel filter... which you DEFINITELY have to change within a week or so after the additives leave your system...


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

Ok, well ive tryed to change out the fuel filter and I can not get the hoes's out of the filter. any suggestions / tricks?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

can't get the ho's out? did you try paying? j/k... 

Usually, those hoses are held on by steel O-ring clamps... if you've removed those and the hoses won't come out, try twisting them back and forth with a good pair of pliers while puling them off... be patient, they WILL come out eventually...

If you don't want to be patient, just slit the ends (lengthwise, from the tip to about 1/4 inch down and pull them off... just cut off that part afterwards so the ends will be fresh...

oh, by the way, wedge those hoses up out of the way when you get them off, or you'll end up covered in gasoline.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

this is little off but i thought they had 2liters also in 91


----------



## -panoptic- (Sep 17, 2003)

thanks for the help niky. I will give it a shot again tommrow.


----------



## fastassnissan (Sep 27, 2003)

*1.6*

I believe that they only 91's with the 2.0 are the se-r and since you have a four door it can only be a 1.6. the 24 under the hood stands for 24 valve.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

....6 valves a cylinder?!?? and yeah i think you're right that only se-r's had the 2 liter


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: 1.6*



fastassnissan said:


> *I believe that they only 91's with the 2.0 are the se-r and since you have a four door it can only be a 1.6.*


You're thinking about a Sentra. Panoptic is asking about a Stanza.



> *the 24 under the hood stands for 24 valve. *


No, it doesn't. A 91 Stanza has the 2.4l KA24E, which doesn't have 24 valves. It's not a V6.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

wait.....ok stanza....i thought they still had 2liters for em then.....i'm' probably wrong....i'll go look it up....maybe 91 didn't have a 2liter


----------



## blackaltima (Feb 20, 2004)

all Stanzas are 2.4 liter (ka24de) and 2.0 are only in sentra se-r and 200sx se-r (sr20de).. Stanzas, 240sx, and altima are only that have ka24de but you probably will see 2.0 ( sr20de(T) ) in some 240sx but to mention you, it's been swapped with a sr20det.. 240sx is most popular that swap with sr20det because 240sx is an amazing machine when it has a sr20det..


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

blackaltima said:


> all Stanzas are 2.4 liter (ka24de) and 2.0 are only in sentra se-r and 200sx se-r (sr20de).. Stanzas, 240sx, and altima are only that have ka24de but you probably will see 2.0 ( sr20de(T) ) in some 240sx but to mention you, it's been swapped with a sr20det.. 240sx is most popular that swap with sr20det because 240sx is an amazing machine when it has a sr20det..


1991 and newer stanza/altima had KA24(D)E...before that they had CA20E

Also, hardbody pickups had KA24E


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

or the ca20s


----------

